# Nail polish on men



## TG31 (Aug 13, 2017)

I have been interested in nail polish and nails in general for years and today i finally found the courage to go out in public wearing nail polish granted it is very natural looking but abit shiny as i used a top coat.

i went to the local high and street and got a prescription filled and the counter staff at pharmacy said i had lovely nails and explained hers keeps breaking getting tablets out of the blister packaging. also went to a big shopping centre which was really busy as normal on sundays.

i was thinking of wearing it to work tomorrow but i don't know. link below to todays nails.

http://i.imgur.com/DrpWLZI.jpg

what do you people think?


----------



## TG31 (Aug 14, 2017)

i didn't wear nail polish to work i chickened out.


----------



## Rima S (Nov 1, 2017)

Have you tried other kinds of nail type in public later? The picture you shared looks simple and low-key, I don't think it will be strange to wear some easy nail polish in public occasions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TG31 (Nov 26, 2017)

Rima S said:


> Have you tried other kinds of nail type in public later? The picture you shared looks simple and low-key, I don't think it will be strange to wear some easy nail polish in public occasions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


sorry i didn't response quicker but i have worn several different nail designs in public and work since.

here is the album of all the designs i have worn.

https://imgur.com/a/lV2UW


----------



## Rima S (Dec 13, 2017)

TG31 said:


> sorry i didn't response quicker but i have worn several different nail designs in public and work since.
> 
> here is the album of all the designs i have worn.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/lV2UW


----------



## Rima S (Dec 13, 2017)

Rima S said:


> TG31 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry i didn't response quicker but i have worn several different nail designs in public and work since.
> ...


It is good, just be confident  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaMarie999 (Aug 4, 2019)

Sorry, I just don't think it's attractive on men.  Not in the least masculine.  But that's just one chick's opinion .


----------

